# Panthers 2009 Draft thread



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We have traded next year's first rounder to SF for the 43rd pick today and took a pass rushing DE from FSU.I guess our front office guys think Jeff Otah saved their jobs last year so they're praying this guy can do it again this year.Given our shortcomings and the difficulties of our schedule the niners could be picking pretty high with it.If we could move Peppers for a couple of picks then I wouldn't care,but so long as he refuses to sign his whatchacallit we can not do anything else,not unless we do something that saves money first


> The Panthers have traded for the 43rd pick -- in exchange for their first-rounder next season -- with the San Francisco 49ers and taken Florida State defensive end Everette Brown.
> He's an excellent pass rusher, with 13.5 sacks and 21.5 tackles for a loss last season.
> The Panthers also get the 111th pick from the 49ers in tomorrow's fourth round


I didn't catch any Troy games of late so I don't know anything about the guy we just took awhile ago.I don't currently hate him as much as I hate all our current DB's so he has that going for him.I doubt he can do much better so long as we continue to let opposing passers to roast marshmallows in the pocket.

We're certainly addressing my major concerns,aside from the concern that Delhomme is toast and we're doomed to mediocrity until we replace him with someone who can hit the broad side of a barn.
*



<H3>Panthers select CB Sherrod Martin at 59

Click to expand...

*


> The Panthers took cornerback Sherrod Martin of Troy with the 59th pick of the NFL draft. Martin (6-1, 199 pounds) had four interceptions last season. -- David Scott


</H3>


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Brown was rated to potentially be in the top 10 of the draft so him dropping is either a sign of something we don't know about or us just getting lucky. I think it shows that Peppers is definitley on his way out for a first next year and we've set ourselves up to replace him. Brown looks like he plays a lot like Freeney and with Meeks coming in I'm sure that's exactly what he's looking for. The thing I was impressed the most with him is the amount of pass rushing moves he has, highlight tape showed him doing everything you can think of already and even if that's just showing his best it's still a sign that he won't have to learn as much when he comes into camp. For what he is a project DE that can sit behind Pepeprs for a year I think he'll be worth the pick we gave up.

Martin on the other hand I don't know about. WHile Brown was a BPA pick I saw Martin as more of a reach. Corners projected to be safetys usually means a lack of speed and we already had Lucas and Marshall getting burned off the line last year. It might mean Godfrey sliding back to his natural position of corner but I don't know if I'd want to go through another year of a rookie learning how to play safety in our defense and Godfrey looked like he could turn into something special. Martin looks like he could be a great corner but if the speed is going to be an issue this was a bad pick. I think he'll do fine if he's just learning behind Marshall and Gamble for this year, but as a nickle he's going to be on the field a lot.

Overall I liked our draft, I think like you said Diable our FO is tryin to save their own *** by trading future picks and I think that's going to have to stop, but we got good value in the trade. We HAVE to get OL and DL depth in the 2nd day of this draft. DT is a must after the Giants game it's clear that without Kemo our run defense goes to ****. Looks like most of the big DT's are gone so maybe we can hope for Jarron Gilbert to fall to us in the third. As far as OL goes we could use anything so I'm not even sure what prospect to go for. OT, G, C whatever it is we just need depth.


----------

